# WARNING: VERY GRAPHIC picture - Is this normal?



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Ok, I had to take a picture of this. Sorry if it is graphic for some and maybe really gross for many.

However, I was wondering if this is normal at all? Bibu has always had this since he was little (even after neutered) but I just wondered if it is normal? Do you see it this big in any of your male dogs?  

Thanks for your understanding from a curious mom.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

Bibu said:


> Ok, I had to take a picture of this. Sorry if it is graphic for some and maybe really gross for many.
> 
> However, I was wondering if this is normal at all? Bibu has always had this since he was little (even after neutered) but I just wondered if it is normal? Do you see it this big in any of your male dogs?
> 
> Thanks for your understanding from a curious mom.


Looks normal to me. I see it almost every night after dinner...:w00t:

Micky likes to do this. It's pretty much routine for him. I just let him do it, since he's not really hurting anything. The only problem you might run into is if it doesn't go back in all the way. Sometimes you have to "help" it go back in. That's after it um... deflates though.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, I have never seen it that big before...not even 1/2 that size. I would be concerned about it getting stuck and you would have to take him to the vet. Can you interrupt him ASAP when he starts getting excited? Is it from him humping something?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

OMG!!! Uh, I'm speechless!! :w00t: Now I'm thinkin' Tyler's a girl. Never have seen anything in the least bit close to that.:new_shocked: Wasn't there a whole thread about getting the "lipstick" back in?


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

At my house, my roomates and I are just weird I guess. We call it "The Micky Show". The funniest part is after he's done, he stands around with this funny look on his face. We always imagine what he's thinking. "What happened?" That's what we usually think he's thinking. Something like, "well all of a sudden I was just cleaning myself, and then this thing popped out!" We just laugh. As long as it goes back to normal, then everything is fine.


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Juts like Sue and Lisa, I've never seen that on Aolani either. I think I would be frightened LOL. I didn't know a little dog can make such a display - yikes!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

beckinwolf said:


> Looks normal to me. I see it almost every night after dinner...:w00t:
> 
> Micky likes to do this. It's pretty much routine for him. I just let him do it, since he's not really hurting anything. The only problem you might run into is if it doesn't go back in all the way. Sometimes you have to "help" it go back in. That's after it um... deflates though.


I thought Bibu was the only one! :OMG!: The worst part is that he likes to have it um...."come out" when people are over! Talk about embarassing! :blush:



LJSquishy said:


> Oh my gosh, I have never seen it that big before...not even 1/2 that size. I would be concerned about it getting stuck and you would have to take him to the vet. Can you interrupt him ASAP when he starts getting excited? Is it from him humping something?


I've heard from many people that they've never seen it that big before too so I figured I would post a pic to see if my SM friends thought it was normal or not....hmmmmm....:innocent: He never really has "getting stuck" issues with it though. There is no way to interrupt him when he's humping his stuffed cow. He'll growl at me if I try to stop him. I guess he likes it. :blink: :HistericalSmiley:



Snowbody said:


> OMG!!! Uh, I'm speechless!! :w00t: Now I'm thinkin' Tyler's a girl. Never have seen anything in the least bit close to that.:new_shocked: Wasn't there a whole thread about getting the "lipstick" back in?


Its pretty scary Sue! Especially when he walks around with his back arched in order for it not to touch the floor! :HistericalSmiley: Yes, I know, TMI!!! He never really has trouble getting the "lipstick" back in though. Who knows...he could definitely be proof of an "Italian Stallion"!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

I've never seen Milo's that out before - not even a quarter of the way. But Milo has never humped anything (except for a teddy a few times when he was a puppy). 
If he gets excited you can just see it peeping out but that's as far as it's ever come out.


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

This was the "unmentionable problem" I mentioned in the recent thread about humping. I was SHOCKED to find that Farley's was practically as long as his leg, like this! On other, larger dogs, I've only seen it peek out some. I mean, this hardly qualifies as "lipstick"! :HistericalSmiley: We've had trouble with it getting stuck before. He'll run to his bed hunched over and keep turning to look at it. So I keep KY on hand, and there have been times that I've had to pull out skin that has rolled up inside. He does't seem to care. But I try to keep the humping in check for this very reason.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

I've never had a male Maltese -- but have had plenty of intact male Lhasas and they never had their "lipstick" out except when they were being bred. Not even if we had girls in season. And my males never humped either.

Guess they were saving it for the "real" action.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i own 4 male dogs and i personaly do not think it's normal .If your dogs back is humped his in pain ,you should probally have a word with your vet .


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I've had 2 male dogs so far... and neither of them ever had this happen... they only have a tiny tip of the lipstick sticking out at times but never FULLY...:huh:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Cory,

Is he neutered? Harry used to do this... though not to this length :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: before he was neutered. Once he had an issue getting back to "normal" and the vet solved the problem by squirting sugar water on the affected area. :blush: I'm very happy to say that since he's been neutered, the problem has stopped, because it really used to freak me out. :blink:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

sorry!! but I thought you had photoshopped it, then I saw everyone was replying seriously. WOW! no I have never seen anything like that before. I had one male dog, Irish Setter. His would poke out more like the lipstick we refer to, but never anything like that. He is extremely well endowed :w00t: :new_shocked:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

OMG!!! Ok, I nearly fell out of my chair in the office out of shock...I've never seen anything like this! Bailey's my first dog though and he's never done this. I'm sorry I can't help with this as I'm not sure if it's the norm or not - all I can say is I've never seen this with Bailey. But sounds like others have so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Hahaha!! I think that my Frank is completely unaware that he is a male dog! That has never come out at our house!

BTW...Bibu! You're da MAN!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Honestly, I would just take his toy away that he humps.


----------



## Kate&Maddox (Oct 20, 2011)

:blink: I seriously thought this was a joke when I first saw it.... I would say that is not normal at all. My family and I have had 8 male dogs in total (large and small dogs) and only half of them had been neutered before they matured. I have never seen something like this. Most of the time it peeks out when they are excited occasionally it goes further but nothing like this. I would maybe ask the vet. I guess this could be different for each dog but considering I've had quite a few male dogs, this seems very odd to me.

Also, I don't think its good to allow a dog to keep a toy that he growls at you for. If he does this to the same toy, then I would get rid of that toy or take it away from anyway whether you get bit in the process or not. One of my dogs gets protective over his treats occasionally and then he doesn't get to have it no matter what.


----------



## Alexa (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG, Cory! :OMG!: First I thought I can't trust my :new_shocked: when I saw 'this'!!!

Then I checked it again to make sure it's Bibu! Honestly, I never ever have seen anything like this! 
Didn't know or even imagine that a little maltese can own a thing like this. 

Have you asked your vet? 

Wow, I'm still speechless! 

Alexandra :wub:


----------



## BellaEnzo (Nov 1, 2011)

I'm in shock! I've never seen anything like that! Not even on our 80lb dog! His lipstick comes out but a tiny bit.


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

silverhaven said:


> sorry!! but I thought you had photoshopped it


:HistericalSmiley:

The idea of someone spending time photoshopping that for us to look at... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

WOW I never thought a dogs "lipstick" would be that big! Especially on such a small dog. I've never seen Samson's at all! Maybe because he was neutered when he was 7-8 mo old. In fact his whole area is so small, he might as well be a girl, he still pees like one! LOL

But dang, I was not expecting to see something that huge,LOL he does give Italian Stallion a run for the money.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've seen it look like that during breeding but not 'everyday' but I don't have a particularly humpy male (when he isn't being bred) Looks like Bibu is good at pleasuring himself  I'm thinking it's 'normal' to have it look like that during excitement but may not be as normal that he does it to himself routinely.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm just glad Phoebe wasn't sitting on my lap looking at the computer screen when I opened this thread! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously though, could you send the picture to your vet or vet tech and just ask if there's reason for concern?


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Holy cats,I know Rottweillers hanging their heads in shame.:blush: 

All kidding aside ,it's good that you posted this since it's educational for sure...

Rylee is 4.5 pounds and I thought he was endowed. That's the reason we keep a belly band on him so if something "peeks",it's under cover because Rylee is humpy too.. Rylee is less humpy w/ his belly band "man pants" on... It also helps when you hold him or cuddle since he does get a "happy" if he's held or cuddled.

Poor guy,I'd talk to the vet about it. I'm wondering as he gets older it will cause serious health issues...especially if it doesn't go in...


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

My Eerie (at the bridge) was like that. He humped his stuff toys. He didn't do it that often as I interrupted him . He lived to be 14 and never seemed to have any problem with pain or discomfort. It was just weird. He was also neutered.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Snowbody said:


> OMG!!! Uh, I'm speechless!! :w00t: Now I'm thinkin' Tyler's a girl. Never have seen anything in the least bit close to that.:new_shocked: Wasn't there a whole thread about getting the "lipstick" back in?


Me, too!!!:w00t: Snowball's is about half the size of my ring fingernail! Half my fingernail lengthwise... not my finger.

Honestly, I thought I was looking at a humongous out of this world poopie!:w00t: I even thought the poopie was heading in the wrong direction!:w00t:

Cory, I don't mean to make light of it ... it's just that I was really surprised when I saw the picture. I was even thinking maybe the picture was photo shopped. : (

I would be interested to learn what your vet thinks. Bless Bibu's precious heart ... it looks like it could be uncomfortable for him.


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

I think with Micky it just became a habit more than anything. When he was living with my grandparents, they would discourage him and he didn't do it very often. But when they went to live in their assisted living place, he started to do it more often, and I just let him. What's the harm in it? I figured its the same as any of us doing the same thing to ourselves. As long as it goes back in, I don't really see a problem. We did have an instance where the tip was stuck out for a few days. I had to take him to the vet, and the tech showed me how to put it back in. It just doesn't bother me. Also, Micky is neutered, and it doesn't seem to make a difference. Although I don't know WHEN he was neutered, since we didn't get him till he was around 4ish.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

jodublin said:


> i own 4 male dogs and i personaly do not think it's normal .If your dogs back is humped his in pain ,you should probally have a word with your vet .


Thanks for your concern. :wub: I spoke to 2 vets about it, one in Miami and one here in ND and both said that some dogs have that "ability" and that it wasn't dangerous in any way unless it didn't go back to normal, which Bibu's always does (and I always check to make sure). I was just wondering it it was more of a widely normal ability or if only very few had it that big ability. He never seems to be in pain, just kind of a "I'm walking around until this things goes back into place" kind of thing. I can definitely tell when he's in pain after the incident we had almost 2 years ago at the groomer. He doesn't act in pain at all and after 3-4 minutes its back in and he's back to running around like a happy man.



harrysmom said:


> Cory,
> 
> Is he neutered? Harry used to do this... though not to this length :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: before he was neutered. Once he had an issue getting back to "normal" and the vet solved the problem by squirting sugar water on the affected area. :blush: I'm very happy to say that since he's been neutered, the problem has stopped, because it really used to freak me out. :blink:


Yes, he is neutered. It hasn't changed from before being neutered to after. After he got neutered it only happens very few times. Maybe 5-6 times a year.



Bailey&Me said:


> OMG!!! Ok, I nearly fell out of my chair in the office out of shock...I've never seen anything like this! Bailey's my first dog though and he's never done this. I'm sorry I can't help with this as I'm not sure if it's the norm or not - all I can say is I've never seen this with Bailey. But sounds like others have so I'm sure it's nothing to worry about!


:HistericalSmiley: I just pictured you falling out of your chair and your colleagues running to your desk and seeing this graphic image on your screen!!!! :w00t: Its funny to wonder what they would have thought! :HistericalSmiley:



pammy4501 said:


> Hahaha!! I think that my Frank is completely unaware that he is a male dog! That has never come out at our house!
> 
> BTW...Bibu! You're da MAN!!!


:thumbsup: Sometimes he looks like a MAN for real... :w00t:



LJSquishy said:


> Honestly, I would just take his toy away that he humps.


They toy he humps was the first toy he ever got. It was a gift from my sister. He is so attached to it that when I go to put it in a bucket with clorox to wash it, he whines and cries looking at the bucket because he wants it back. :blush:



Kate&Maddox said:


> :blink: I seriously thought this was a joke when I first saw it.... I would say that is not normal at all. My family and I have had 8 male dogs in total (large and small dogs) and only half of them had been neutered before they matured. I have never seen something like this. Most of the time it peeks out when they are excited occasionally it goes further but nothing like this. I would maybe ask the vet. I guess this could be different for each dog but considering I've had quite a few male dogs, this seems very odd to me.
> 
> Also, I don't think its good to allow a dog to keep a toy that he growls at you for. If he does this to the same toy, then I would get rid of that toy or take it away from anyway whether you get bit in the process or not. One of my dogs gets protective over his treats occasionally and then he doesn't get to have it no matter what.


Maybe I didn't express myself right. Its not a "growl" that he'll bite me for but more of a whiny noise. He only makes this noise with this cow. He's never really been the type to growl at anything and he lets me take anything and everything away from him and his mouth, unless its his bully stick but he just runs and hides in the closet to chew on that. He doesn't like to be distracted with that one. :thumbsup:



Alexa said:


> OMG, Cory! :OMG!: First I thought I can't trust my :new_shocked: when I saw 'this'!!!
> 
> Then I checked it again to make sure it's Bibu! Honestly, I never ever have seen anything like this!
> Didn't know or even imagine that a little maltese can own a thing like this.
> ...


The vet said its not harming. I never thought he would have one so big either. I've had other male dogs but nothing like this.



bellaratamaltese said:


> I've seen it look like that during breeding but not 'everyday' but I don't have a particularly humpy male (when he isn't being bred) Looks like Bibu is good at pleasuring himself  I'm thinking it's 'normal' to have it look like that during excitement but may not be as normal that he does it to himself routinely.


In fact, its not an everyday thing. It only really happens 5-6 times a year but it is definitely a polaroid moment when it does happen. I don't know why but when we have company he likes to hump his cow. Maybe he likes to show off his skills? Him and the cow have really bonded and I think she's learned how to be a good wife/partner/friend....whatever we want to call it! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Delilahs Mommy said:


> WOW I never thought a dogs "lipstick" would be that big! Especially on such a small dog. I've never seen Samson's at all! Maybe because he was neutered when he was 7-8 mo old. In fact his whole area is so small, he might as well be a girl, he still pees like one! LOL
> 
> But dang, I was not expecting to see something that huge,LOL he does give Italian Stallion a run for the money.


Sometimes I think he is soooo Italian and....he is! :HistericalSmiley:



MoonDog said:


> I'm just glad Phoebe wasn't sitting on my lap looking at the computer screen when I opened this thread! :HistericalSmiley: Seriously though, could you send the picture to your vet or vet tech and just ask if there's reason for concern?


Thankfully there is no real concern. Phew! Otherwise I'd be a nutcase!



michellerobison said:


> Holy cats,I know Rottweillers hanging their heads in shame.:blush:
> 
> All kidding aside ,it's good that you posted this since it's educational for sure...
> 
> ...


I always keep an eye if it doesn't go in. He used to be more of a humpy guy as a puppy before he was neutered but I guess that is a bit normal. He calmed down after he was neutered but his sausage never changed! did I just say "sausage"?!?!?! :HistericalSmiley:



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Me, too!!!:w00t: Snowball's is about half the size of my ring fingernail! Half my fingernail lengthwise... not my finger.
> 
> Honestly, I thought I was looking at a humongous out of this world poopie!:w00t: I even thought the poopie was heading in the wrong direction!:w00t:
> 
> ...


He doesn't seem to be in pain and it is usually gone in a couple of minutes. Thankfully he doesn't hump Kissy! She wouldn't let him anyways! That is just who she is....very shy of her girly parts! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

:new_shocked: *speechless*


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

When Archie was a young stud (figure of speech:innocent He had a couple of episodes just like this. I think Stan was more mortified than me....he told me to "get my dog and fix him" LOL......I just put him in a quiet room in the house and he took care of it....:blush:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I had no idea this could happen with the boys. I don't think I would have ever been able to get Jett had I seen this pic before. He wasn't neutered until he was a year old and thankfully I've only ever seen just a tiny, and I mean TINY hint of his 'lipstick' once or twice. Are you all sure this is normal? I'm with Maureen and really thought this was a joke and Photoshopped. :huh:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

And one last request here ladies....can we PLEASE quit calling it a "lipstick??" I have trouble putting my lipstick on for days after one of these discussions!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

pammy4501 said:


> And one last request here ladies....can we PLEASE quit calling it a "lipstick??" I have trouble putting my lipstick on for days after one of these discussions!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

And, dense me ... I don't get the connection with how a penie relates to being called a lipstick!

Oh, how I LOVE SM! The rest of the world would probably think that we have all lost it! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## petula (Sep 18, 2007)

I think you're supposed to call the vet if it lasts longer than four hours.  :biggrin:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Oh "little" Bibu! You truly are a stud. 

Cory: Thanks for sharing this. Looks like all of the good jokes are already taken!  In all seriousness, this is really educational. I had NO idea that was even physically possible! I have only seen Rudy's a few times. It's more like an Avon sample size lipstick.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Quincy is my first male pooch ever. Though other family members had them .. and even they being bigger dogs never had as ... 'ahem'... an extensive ' display' as that! :w00t:

I'll not let Quincy look.. I fear he'll have an 'identity crisis" :HistericalSmiley: He has the tinest ( almost non-existant!) little 'pee-ter' I've ever seen. He's also a squatter so his ' identity' is already 'challenged":HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

The A Team said:


> When Archie was a young stud (figure of speech:innocent He had a couple of episodes just like this. I think Stan was more mortified than me....he told me to "get my dog and fix him" LOL......I just put him in a quiet room in the house and he took care of it....:blush:


Pat ... Do you mean you put Stan or Archie in the quiet room?


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

WHAT IS THAT??? :w00t: OMG, sorry but I have never seen anything like that. Why does it come down so far?:huh: I do not think this is normal...but what do I know? Rocky never even gets any bigger. It stays the same all the time and that is TINY..some people think he's a girl because you can hardly ever see it. This is the first time I've ever seen that. Was it always like that? Is that after humping a toy or something? Guess someone here knows the answers...I hope.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Dianne -- yes -- it's after having "naughty-naughty" with a toy. As Stacy mentioned, I've only seen this in breeding.

And when I was breeding I did a lot of Artifical Inseminations where I collected from the male and shipped it with fresh cooled solution counter to counter. The owner of the female would pick it up and immediately go to her vet to have her girl inseminated. So, I've obviously seen this when I was collecting from the male and using a "teaser" to get him interested.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> I had no idea this could happen with the boys. I don't think I would have ever been able to get Jett had I seen this pic before. He wasn't neutered until he was a year old and thankfully I've only ever seen just a tiny, and I mean TINY hint of his 'lipstick' once or twice. Are you all sure this is normal? I'm with Maureen and really thought this was a joke and Photoshopped. :huh:


I'm with you, Crystal! If I had seen that picture before getting Bailey I don't think I would have gotten a boy!

We had a male Irish Setter (intact) while I was growing up and my Golden Petie was neutered late and I never saw anything like that! :w00t:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Are you sure he is not taking Viagra when you're not looking?:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Bibu QUOTE :I always keep an eye if it doesn't go in. He used to be more of a humpy guy as a puppy before he was neutered but I guess that is a bit normal. He calmed down after he was neutered but his sausage never changed! did I just say "sausage"?!?!?! :HistericalSmiley:


Italian sausage right?...:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

Rocky will hump his bed and I have never seen it grow in size. He still pees like a girl though..so maybe he shouldn't be looking at those pictures or he'll feel inferior...you know how men are.:HistericalSmiley:



Lacie's Mom said:


> Dianne -- yes -- it's after having "naughty-naughty" with a toy. As Stacy mentioned, I've only seen this in breeding.
> 
> And when I was breeding I did a lot of Artifical Inseminations where I collected from the male and shipped it with fresh cooled solution counter to counter. The owner of the female would pick it up and immediately go to her vet to have her girl inseminated. So, I've obviously seen this when I was collecting from the male and using a "teaser" to get him interested.


----------



## bentleybsmom (Sep 5, 2011)

no wonder he walks hunched over:blush:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

OMG I have never seen anything remotely close to this. Chachi's little peanut is just that, a little peanut. He is always humping Katie but there is no evidence of it getting any bigger at all. He does crack me up when he goes to pee. He lifts his leg like he is some kind of super stud. 

I will definitely not let Chachi see Bibu's picture. I am afraid he could become very depressed.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Well, I have seen this on intact boys when trying to breed (and missing where they were supposed to be). 

None of my personal neutered boys ever had anything like that; however, I did have a foster once who got to that level of "excitement" when he humped his favorite toy. The first time I saw it, I caught just a quick glance and thought he had a problem poo attached to him under his coat. I got my baby wipes and went to get it off, and then I realized. Eeek, better leave it alone.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Maybe you could show the Vet the picture, to make sure?
Just warn them ahead of time! 

Tucker never gets excited. He was neutered at 10 months. The Vet had initially thought to neuter at one year, as he was pretty small. 
But then at 10 mos, he started to show an interest in Paris, :w00t: who is spayed. So I called the Vet the day I noticed his interest and set up the appointment for that week. I couldn't have him trying to take Paris' honour! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Rocky's Mom (Apr 10, 2010)

:smrofl: Oh my gosh...too funny!




CloudClan said:


> Well, I have seen this on intact boys when trying to breed (and missing where they were supposed to be).
> 
> None of my personal neutered boys ever had anything like that; however, I did have a foster once who got to that level of "excitement" when he humped his favorite toy. The first time I saw it, I caught just a quick glance and thought he had a problem poo attached to him under his coat. I got my baby wipes and went to get it off, and then I realized. Eeek, better leave it alone.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

Ok, so obviously, since the title was WARNING:VERY GRAPHIC picture, I had to look. Because I would never think that a maltese could be very graphic. And boy was I not expecting that :new_shocked: 
We had a bulldog who was neutered and his would come out about half that size on the occasion. His would go back in normally after a while. Honestly, if two different vets say that it is normal, and you just need to keep an eye on if it's all the way in, I think there is nothing to worry about. Just keep little Bibu's ego in check since he is quite the stud


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

It really is normal to be that size - although it sure can make you say whoa! Neutered dogs can still tie with a bitch in heat so it makes sense that their man parts works the same


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

petula said:


> I think you're supposed to call the vet if it lasts longer than four hours.  :biggrin:


 
LMAO! No, no, that's when they take Viagra. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

By the way, though the constitution says all men are created equal......it just ain't so. :HistericalSmiley:

(Close your eyes, Cosy. Look away!)


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! 

My daughter"s Maltese is a bed humper..I get him a new one every year because he just literally loves his beds to pieces. Last year when I was visiting her his manhood got stuck, although it was about a 16th of this size! She freaked out and I wasn't sure what to do, so I gave him a cool bath. Did the trick.

I honestly thought this was a photoshop. I think he could be a real star in the doggy porn world. :chili:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

This happened to my dear little boy Leo, about a week after being neutured. He wasn't even playing with anything. Mia, Leo and I were in the parlor, and then he walked away. I went to check what he was doing, and OMG, he was frozen, sitting down, I thought, oh no, something is wrong with his legs . Then I gently picked him up, and he squealed . But it went right back in. Has not happened since. I wanted to die, it was the size of his whole body. OMG. It didn't handg down like that though. But like I said, it never happened again, and honestly he wasn't humping or anything. Poor little guy was scared and so was his Mommy. But he was fine afterwards. He doesn't even hump, never was a humper. But when you first see the size, you want to faint. Poor little fella. I honestly think it was just so sensitive, as he was still healing from his neuter operation. But my oh my, the size. Oh my. I am so grateful it did not happen again. I had another male maltese, and never had this happen. Good luck to you.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

:faint: Oh my word!!! My first Malt was a male and his was teeny tiny like a puppy's. Nothing like that ever happened. He was very clean and sweet and never did anything like that. I guess it is good to know this is normal because it sure freaks me out!:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Cosy said:


> LMAO! No, no, that's when they take Viagra. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> By the way, though the constitution says all men are created equal......it just ain't so. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> (Close your eyes, Cosy. Look away!)



:smrofl:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Ok I showed this pic to my friend who is a vet. This is her emailed reply:

"This is by no means normal for any male dog. My biggest concern would be did his penis become entrapped and was unable to return to its prepuce for some time causing this excessive swelling. Looking at the tissue itself, it is very discolored, I'd be concerned about tissue death/necrosis. This dog needs to see a vet, this is not normal."

So even though his penis is finally able to return to it's prepuce (ok I'll admit it...new word for me :blush, I'm wondering it it was stuck and got swollen and that is why it is that way. If it happens often, I'd be very concerned.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I think if they get overstimulated it can happen. You can apply a cool compress to encourage retreat (well, how else can I say it? LOL). I've also heard of some breeders applying sugar but DON'T try this. It doesn't sound right to me and we don't want to encourage the ants.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Thank heavens it only happened to Leo once. Poor little guy. I just don't know how common it is to happen all the time.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> Ok I showed this pic to my friend who is a vet. This is her emailed reply:
> 
> "This is by no means normal for any male dog. My biggest concern would be did his penis become entrapped and was unable to return to its prepuce for some time causing this excessive swelling. Looking at the tissue itself, it is very discolored, I'd be concerned about tissue death/necrosis. This dog needs to see a vet, this is not normal."
> 
> So even though his penis is finally able to return to it's prepuce (ok I'll admit it...new word for me :blush, I'm wondering it it was stuck and got swollen and that is why it is that way. If it happens often, I'd be very concerned.


I'm glad it's not normal. I was getting ready to order Spanx for Bailey to prevent it!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> I'm glad it's not normal. I was getting ready to order Spanx for Bailey to prevent it!


Marj, OMG. Nah, your Bailey boy is okay :wub: For me, just a pet person, I would not think it's normal. That's just me. I would at least contact the vet.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm surprised that any vet would say that this is not normal. The first time I saw this was with Skipper, who was neutered and 13 yrs. old. I just about fainted! Only saw it that once and have no idea what caused him to get so stimulated because I didn't own any intact girls at that time. I've since seen it happen to Andy who was neutered at 5 mos. old and was also 13 when it happened. And I've seen it on Timmy, but only after he's bred a bitch. Each time I've seen this it looks exactly as the picture posted in this thread, size and color. And if you think this is bad I saw an excited elephant one time ... OMG!!! :w00t:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

MaryH said:


> I'm surprised that any vet would say that this is not normal. The first time I saw this was with Skipper, who was neutered and 13 yrs. old. I just about fainted! Only saw it that once and have no idea what caused him to get so stimulated because I didn't own any intact girls at that time. I've since seen it happen to Andy who was neutered at 5 mos. old and was also 13 when it happened. And I've seen it on Timmy, but only after he's bred a bitch. Each time I've seen this it looks exactly as the picture posted in this thread, size and color. And if you think this is bad I saw an excited elephant one time ... OMG!!! :w00t:


 

OMG Mary....that last sentence!!!! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

MaryH said:


> I'm surprised that any vet would say that this is not normal. The first time I saw this was with Skipper, who was neutered and 13 yrs. old. I just about fainted! Only saw it that once and have no idea what caused him to get so stimulated because I didn't own any intact girls at that time. I've since seen it happen to Andy who was neutered at 5 mos. old and was also 13 when it happened. And I've seen it on Timmy, but only after he's bred a bitch. Each time I've seen this it looks exactly as the picture posted in this thread, size and color. And if you think this is bad I saw an excited elephant one time ... OMG!!! :w00t:


I was thinking the same thing, that I was surprised a vet would say this is not normal. Obviously, if it wasn't going back in, that would be different but this looks absolutely normal to me - color and size. Granted my 'experience' is limited but as long as it's going back in, not something that needs to be rushed to the vet.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> I was thinking the same thing, that I was surprised a vet would say this is not normal. Obviously, if it wasn't going back in, that would be different but this looks absolutely normal to me - color and size. Granted my 'experience' is limited but as long as it's going back in, not something that needs to be rushed to the vet.


 
Stacy, you have way more experience than me, that's for sure. And like I said, it did happen to Leo, one time, right after his neuter operation and it was huge :w00t:. but it didn't dangle like that and only happened the one time. I think if it were me, I would want better answers than that is normal, especially for a neutered male. (hugs)


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:embarrassed::embarrassed::embarrassed: 
:HistericalSmiley:
 @ Mary!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Bibu said:


> Ok, I had to take a picture of this. Sorry if it is graphic for some and maybe really gross for many.
> 
> However, I was wondering if this is normal at all? Bibu has always had this since he was little (even after neutered) but I just wondered if it is normal? Do you see it this big in any of your male dogs?
> 
> Thanks for your understanding from a curious mom.





MaryH said:


> I'm surprised that any vet would say that this is not normal. The first time I saw this was with Skipper, who was neutered and 13 yrs. old. I just about fainted! Only saw it that once and have no idea what caused him to get so stimulated because I didn't own any intact girls at that time. I've since seen it happen to Andy who was neutered at 5 mos. old and was also 13 when it happened. And I've seen it on Timmy, but only after he's bred a bitch. Each time I've seen this it looks exactly as the picture posted in this thread, size and color. And if you think this is bad I saw an excited elephant one time ... OMG!!! :w00t:





bellaratamaltese said:


> I was thinking the same thing, that I was surprised a vet would say this is not normal. Obviously, if it wasn't going back in, that would be different but this looks absolutely normal to me - color and size. Granted my 'experience' is limited but as long as it's going back in, not something that needs to be rushed to the vet.


If you go back to the very original post, she said Bibu has always had this since he was little. Everyone else who has said they have seen this has said they have only seen it on occasion. To me it sounds like this happens quite often, which is how my vet understood it too.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Bibu has had this ability his whole life, before and after being neutered but, let me clarify, it definitely is not an "all the time" or "very often" thing. The times it comes out this big surely diminished after he was neutered. Most of the times that he gets excited or humps his cow, you can only see a tiny little pointy pink tip that comes out. The big penis comes out a couple of times a year. However, when it does, I'm really cautious to watch that it goes back in normally and it usually does in 1-4 minutes after he's done. Otherwise it would be a rush trip to the hospital. No doubts!

Even if others have seen it before, I think I'll go ask for a 3rd opinion just incase. Thanks for taking a look at Bibu's weener and being concerned. :wub: Also, I'm glad some of you had a good laugh and were educated by this. :thumbsup: That is why I love SM and as far as him, he definitely FEELS all the love!!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Bibu said:


> Bibu has had this ability his whole life, before and after being neutered but, let me clarify, it definitely is not an "all the time" or "very often" thing. The times it comes out this big surely diminished after he was neutered. Most of the times that he gets excited or humps his cow, you can only see a tiny little pointy pink tip that comes out. The big penis comes out a couple of times a year. However, when it does, I'm really cautious to watch that it goes back in normally and it usually does in 1-4 minutes after he's done. Otherwise it would be a rush trip to the hospital. No doubts!
> 
> Even if others have seen it before, I think I'll go ask for a 3rd opinion just incase. Thanks for taking a look at Bibu's weener and being concerned. :wub: Also, I'm glad some of you had a good laugh and were educated by this. :thumbsup: That is why I love SM and as far as him, he definitely FEELS all the love!!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


Bless your heart, SM was there for me, when it happened to Leo that one time. I went right into Mommy mode to take care of him, but geez did I want to faint. Hugs to your baby.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Bibu said:


> Bibu has had this ability his whole life, before and after being neutered but, let me clarify, it definitely is not an "all the time" or "very often" thing. The times it comes out this big surely diminished after he was neutered. Most of the times that he gets excited or humps his cow, you can only see a tiny little pointy pink tip that comes out. The big penis comes out a couple of times a year. However, when it does, I'm really cautious to watch that it goes back in normally and it usually does in 1-4 minutes after he's done. Otherwise it would be a rush trip to the hospital. No doubts!
> 
> Even if others have seen it before, I think I'll go ask for a 3rd opinion just incase. Thanks for taking a look at Bibu's weener and being concerned. :wub: Also, I'm glad some of you had a good laugh and were educated by this. :thumbsup: That is why I love SM and as far as him, he definitely FEELS all the love!!! :w00t: :HistericalSmiley:


Awwww ... bless your heart!:tender: I feel better knowing you realize, Cory, that although we have enjoyed some laughs along the way, you could laugh with us ... and, that all of us really care about and love Bibu. 

And, that it has been, and continues to be, a learning experience. I am so in tune with any differences I see in Snowball. And, if I hadn't read and seen your thread ... and, if Snowball suddenly had a sudden display like Bibu's sometimes has ... well, I think I would have fainted, or thought I was hallucinating! 

And, honestly, I want to learn more about why this happens. So, thank you, Cory, for sharing your concerns with SM. Please let us know what your vet says. I am interested in hearing their opinion.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Crystal&Zoe said:


> If you go back to the very original post, she said Bibu has always had this since he was little. Everyone else who has said they have seen this has said they have only seen it on occasion. To me it sounds like this happens quite often, which is how my vet understood it too.


This is definitely one of those topics that nobody is an expert on, LOL! In a previous post to me (earlier on in the thread), she had said it only happened a couple times a year and it always went back in with no problem which is what I was basing my answer on. The size and color look 'normal' for a fully aroused male (which sure shocked me the first time I saw it, let me tell you!) 

This has really been an educational thread - not something that comes up every day!


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is definitely one of those topics that nobody is an expert on, LOL! In a previous post to me (earlier on in the thread), she had said it only happened a couple times a year and it always went back in with no problem which is what I was basing my answer on. The size and color look 'normal' for a fully aroused male (which sure shocked me the first time I saw it, let me tell you!)
> 
> This has really been an educational thread - not something that comes up every day!


Okay, time for me to get off the computer. Know what I mean?! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is definitely one of those topics that nobody is an expert on, LOL! In a previous post to me (earlier on in the thread), she had said it only happened a couple times a year and it always went back in with no problem which is what I was basing my answer on. The size and color look 'normal' for a fully aroused male (which sure shocked me the first time I saw it, let me tell you!)
> 
> This has really been an educational thread - not something that comes up every day!





Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Okay, time for me to get off the computer. Know what I mean?! :HistericalSmiley:


:new_shocked: Okay, just spit my water all over the hotel desk. So many things to say but I think I'll keep them under wraps (unlike Bibu). :w00t::brownbag: This certainly has aroused a lot of curiosity on SM.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks for being such a good sport, Cory AND Bibu or should I say Studmuffin? :w00t:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Snowbody said:


> :new_shocked: Okay, just spit my water all over the hotel desk. So many things to say but I think I'll keep them under wraps (unlike Bibu). :w00t::brownbag: This certainly has aroused a lot of curiosity on SM.:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Thanks for being such a good sport, Cory AND Bibu or should I say Studmuffin? :w00t:


Stud muffin for sure!! Go Bibu!!


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

bellaratamaltese said:


> This is definitely one of those topics that nobody is an expert on, LOL! In a previous post to me (earlier on in the thread), she had said it only happened a couple times a year and it always went back in with no problem which is what I was basing my answer on. The size and color look 'normal' for a fully aroused male (which sure shocked me the first time I saw it, let me tell you!)
> 
> This has really been an educational thread - not something that comes up every day!


 

OMG LOL!!! Like Sue said...so many things to say :HistericalSmiley:

But I agree, very educational. I know I would have freaked out if Aolani made such a display but after reading this thread I don't think so anymore..unless of course, it stays like that.


----------



## JChess (Sep 15, 2010)

Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Pat ... Do you mean you put Stan or Archie in the quiet room?


Thank you for this I laughed out loud at the whole thread but particularly the idea of Stan being put in a room. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

HOLY COW. lmao... I'm sure that is normal?? And I thought Ozzie's red rocket was obscene... hahahhahahha


----------



## mostlytina (Jan 3, 2009)

This surely is very educational and hilarious!!! I love SM family... we can just talk about anything in here! I was thinking about adding a boy when the time comes... now... um... not so sure about that...


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Wowsers!!! I've never seen anything like that on a dog! I had no idea they got that big. I have been educated!!


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

StevieB said:


> Wowsers!!! I've never seen anything like that on a dog! I had no idea they got that big. I have been educated!!


I've never seen it that big either Celeta!! Opey does hump his giraffe GF only and it does sometime get stuck. :blush: He is not allowed to hump when we are home. I tell him no but when we leave, he flies out of the room to his giraffe!! I have taken the giraffe away but he actually goes into a depression!  So I let him have it but he is NOT allowed to do it when I am home! Dirty boy!!


----------



## LoveLucy (Mar 18, 2012)

I am definitely going to show this to my daughter, who laughed at me when I said that male dogs were kind of "off-putting" to me because I didn't really like to have to look at "their stuff."


----------



## Mia'sMom (Mar 23, 2012)

This is one reason I have always had girls!


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

The picture has come back.... :blush:

I love my macho man either way! 

Girls....*WATCH OUT* for Bibu! :smrofl:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bibu said:


> The picture has come back.... :blush:
> 
> I love my macho man either way!
> 
> Girls....*WATCH OUT* for Bibu! :smrofl:


ROFL He is truly a stud muffin!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Bibu said:


> The picture has come back.... :blush:
> 
> I love my macho man either way!
> 
> Girls....*WATCH OUT* for Bibu! :smrofl:


LOL!!! thanks Cory for the educational pic! Bibu is SERIOUSLY MACHO! :HistericalSmiley: I think this definitely confirms Obi's asexuality!


----------



## Orchid (Sep 25, 2011)

I thought it was a horse! Seriously, I've never seen a dog one!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie is very well hu......well he's just like that....it almost hit the ground....:blush::innocent: That's my dude.....B)


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

:w00t: I thought it was a poop... and then took closer look and oh my:blink: have never even thought that was possible in a small little malt LOL


----------



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

HOLY SH*T! His daddy must be really proud. Reminds me of what we call a "rehltny" in my field, LOL.


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

gopotsgo said:


> HOLY SH*T! His daddy must be really proud. Reminds me of what we call a "rehltny" in my field, LOL.


Well, he is Italian and you know they say they're stallions!!! :HistericalSmiley:


----------

